# Free Embedded Linux training material



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 2, 2004)

An embedded Linux training and services company in the South of France has published 500 pages of embedded Linux training materials and presentations under an open source license.

Find the pages at : 

*free-electrons.com/news/news.2004-09-28/en


----------



## Prashray (Oct 2, 2004)

Good info.


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Oct 2, 2004)

good info m8


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 2, 2004)

nice link batty keep it up


----------

